# Pomeranian Puppy Tear Staining



## Napoleon's Mommy (Oct 30, 2015)

He's predominantly white so the stains are very obvious. Cosmetically, he just looks like he's always crying or worse, sick. 

I've already changed his water to filtered. Should I do distilled?
His mom is tear stained to high heaven. If its genetics, can I not do anything about it? 
I don't want to do an antibiotic but would like to try probiotics. Any suggested brands?
I wipe the area with unscented baby wipes and then a dry baby cloth several times a day too. What else can I do?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you talked to the vet? It can be caused by eye issues, entropian, etc. 

I think it can also be caused by diet. What is he eating?


----------



## Napoleon's Mommy (Oct 30, 2015)

He's fully converted to Orijen for puppy.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of things cause tear staining... food, environmental allergies, or health problems (have your vet check the eyes to make sure she doesn't have any ingrown eyelashes, etc.).

My dog is on raw and I noticed a significant decrease in tear staining (not really visible for him since he's black but he used to get lots of crusties around the eyes). I don't know if he was on grain free food before though at the rescue (probably not).

Sometimes carb heavy food can cause staining but Orijen isn't all that carb heavy so it might be something else.

I have heard of people using collodial silver to help with tear staining but I haven't done it myself. If you have a pale dog it's just sometimes a part of the "package."


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Is it just tears or is there red yeast? Jake had red yeast when I got him (he was 2-3 years old at the time). He was on Purina, I switched him to Acana for about a month and then to raw. It took nearly 6 months for the red yeast to go away. He still has some moisture in inside the corners of his eyes, but that's just due to the shape of his eyes. It always looks a little darker there, but there's no yeast and rarely every any goo. He does get some carbs now...a little Orijen here and there, cookie type treats etc. but the yeast hasn't come back.


----------



## Napoleon's Mommy (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll take him to the vet to see what it is. Although it doesn't seem to bother him, he does look like he's sick or crying all the time. My poor baby ;(


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

I personally would not bring my dog to the vet for eye staining if his eyes aren't overly tearing and it doesn't appear to be sore or causing issue. (if you are bringing him to the vet for other reasons then you can ask about it) MOST white dogs have tear staining. I owuld try things like switching food, trying filtered water, changing dishes (sometimes the material the bowls are made of can seep into the water and cause issues), that kind of stuff, but otherwise just learn to live with a bit of staining. I got really lucky with my white poodle that he has never had tear stains.


----------



## OrchysDad (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you tried this product?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Twinkle-...705914?hash=item35e86cb87a:g:QpoAAOSwwE5WY2oP


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Some of the products for eye staining have antibiotics in them which is not very healthy. I have some Shih Tzu x Maltese that have eye staining if I don't keep the hair short under their eyes and try and keep it dry. I do think it is hereditary as dogs I have whose parents did not have the eye staining, are fine even though they are white around their eyes. It would not hurt to check with the Vet as sometimes it is a tear duct problem but also not sure they can do a lot for it.

Best solution I have found is keeping the hair short under their eyes and trying to keep it dry.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Some dogs are born with incomplete tear ducts or blocked ones. I had Ginger's ducts checked when she was under for a dental, no such luck they were fine. Ginger's eyes are under control using an antihistamine and it works, her tear staining is due to allergy. I look at the whites of her eyes, if pink then she needs a pill. If white I don't give her one. Not sure it is any better than using antibiotics though.


----------

